

Ask HN: What is the best way to find a website buyer? - tectonic

I've sold two websites in the past, but in both cases a potential buyer contacted me.  Now I'm looking to sell a website that I no longer have time to maintain, but that I think has a lot of potential.  Are there good places other than Flippa for finding buyers?
======
MarlonPro
I'm also interested to know. I am thinking about selling my site also :-)

